# Downrigging ....Where we are at 3 years down the track.



## YakMan (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

That's a sweet bomb Phil, I have been testing 2lb for starters mainly for stability concerns, though I think you are right about getting deep, and I want to run it more vertical rather than dragging behind, so I guess I'll be off to the stainless and lead shop!


----------



## redracingski (Jan 29, 2008)

This guys a genius ... yaKMAN AND melon cutter were the first in sydney to experiment with downriggers on kayaks 4 years ago with the first prototype being a cord on a handline.

That bait tube people you may have seen and copied on the net is also yakman/Melon cutters

Kayak fishing innovators well done.

Certainly works today with the 3 kings today at LR.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

G'day Phil.

I've been delaying using a downrigger off my Elite due to the simple fact that any system is going to interfere with my paddle stroke. I've used your 'old' system a few times but I just don't like too many lines and crap hanging off the yak and complicating things, and therefore don't use it too often. This system looks great, and I applaud you mounting the unit mid-ships rather than off a gunwhale where it would increase the likleihood of tipping.

Looking at the pic, it LOOKS ike the arm of the downrigger is still going to interfere with a decent paddle stroke. Does it?


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Good to see you back on the board Phil.

The scotty downrigger is a nice unit, particularly with the automatic brake.

Note that mounting the unit midships has no direct bearing on the moment (ie turning capability) of the bomb on the yak. The moment is directly proportional to the distance from the point where the bomb line contacts the downrigger to the middle of the yak (presumed axis of rotation). Thus a gunwhale mounted DR which is angled forward (this is how mine is fitted) can have the same moment as a midship mounted unit pointing straight out. The former has the advantage of putting the end of the DR out of the reach of the paddle - the way mine is setup there is no interference whether paddling flat out or trolling.

BTW, is it me or does a 3lb bomb, even close to the side of the yak, provide a noticable turning force on the yak so that I'm having to use the rudder against that force to paddle straight?


----------



## YakMan (Aug 29, 2005)

*Peril.*
Dave ...You are spot on re the axis of rotation......It must be a psychological thing :? .Still having the downrigger centre mounted makes for ease of single handed operation and keeps the side of the kayak clear from obstruction.Got to be a good thing.

Mate I have not noticed the bomb wanting to turn my kayak....It may be that we do so much downrigging that I am used to it.

*DaveyG*

The downrigger arm is well clear of my paddle stroke.I am very fussy when it comes to paddle technique and thus the reason we put so much time and effort in getting the placement 100%.


----------

